# Happy B-day Pantherlikher



## kurtak (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's wishing you a BIG Happy B-day Pantherlikher

& thanks for all you have done to make this the great forum that it is - always enjoy reading what you post

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## butcher (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy birthday, I see your spending some of it with your friends on the forum, have a good one.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you for thinking of me.

Life is but time most squander away searching for material things to make happiness.
I have wasted half mine as well being 51 now...
Happiness is hidden in all of us but we must lose this notion that society has forced on us that you must posse it to be happy.

People ask what I want on my birthday...
I already have everything I ever wanted... 

To know happiness inside...

B.S.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Billy.

Dave


----------



## Geo (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday Billy! We are only a few months apart on age. Isn't it amazing how some things that seemed so important twenty years ago doesn't seem so important now and things you didn't think about much then is all you can think about now days.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy birthday Pantherlikher!

I totally agree with your view on happiness. Things can't make you happy, only you can make your self happy. If it is from the feeling of helping a friend or from the love of your family doesn't matter. But that is a happiness things can't give you.

Have a nice day!

Göran


----------

